# Donny 2008



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Today was a very good day for me as ive got to see some very nice finishes on some great show cars and whatched the 2008 autoglym best in britain contest.never seen the finish too:wall:

Heres some pictures:














































And guess who i seen out side ??









Pitty i never got the chance to have a chat with you...

But i did get to meet craig from muddy details grate to get to see some faces behide the names. nice to have meet you craig would be great to have a chat with you some time.

As i said turned out to be a good day for me not to sure how the saturday went tho i dont think it was as big as last years.
:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

stunning cars 

doesnt one of the members here own that wxr ??


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Not my kind of thing, chav's with to much money and not enough taste lol

Nice to see a DW WRX there though.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Not my kind of thing, chav's with to much money and not enough taste lol
> 
> have to agree. that 406 coupe is  horrendous .


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

yes that wrx is verrrrry clean


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

this is where chavs meet to breed I must admit they really know how to mess up a nice car!!!!!! Funny thing is they are all technically only fit for the scrap yard! the blue and gold pugs are just write offs!!!!!! cant fault the work that goes into them if u have no life or taste!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the guy in the background taking the picture of the WRX sums the show up lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I was there yesterday, fairly good show. Its worth it for the odd bits that are good, the rest of it is just chavs.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I think the guy in the background taking the picture of the WRX sums the show up lol


lol i know what you mean lol you just have to blend in (dress up like m c hammer)lol you should have seen the chavvy models as well lol:wall:

It was nice to get to see whats going on in the autoglym area seen the new wax retails about £40 i think i may try it but ill wait ot see what how it get on first any one tryed it yet?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> I was there yesterday, fairly good show. Its worth it for the odd bits that are good, the rest of it is just chavs.


I had to laugh on Saturday while Gaz W and I were chatting to the Meguiars team.

Some young lad, that was totally wasted, was peeing all over the meguairs Gazebo.

And this was early afternoon :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

DPN said:


> I had to laugh on Saturday while Gaz W and I were chatting to the Meguiars team.
> 
> Some young lad, that was totally wasted, was peeing all over the meguairs Gazebo.
> 
> And this was early afternoon :lol:


wasnt me...


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

I bet their smell that when its packed away on the trip home lol


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

smart valeting said:


> But i did get to meet craig from muddy details grate to get to see some faces behide the names. nice to have meet you craig would be great to have a chat with you some time.
> :thumb:


Good to have a brief chat with you too, sorry I had to rush off so quick but, the judging ment that I virtually had no "show time" at all and was off for my lunch as I only had half an hour. Hopefully catch up you with another show.

Good too to have a chat with you too Dave (DPN) I was a bit more relaxed when you saw me that morning. I certainly wasn't later on after some very difficult judging.

Also good to meet up with you too Gaz, apologies for the brief intro but I had to continue with the judging.

Over all I thought the show was not on par with previous years. Not many trade stands and car clubs too far away from the show to make any impact.

Agreed that it's full of chavs (Hence why my previous comments on you doing a detailing demo here Gaz) There may be only half a dozen people that would have been interested in detailing there I think . I never got asked one question about detailing over the weekend 

The Best in Britain competition had the best selection of cars the competition has ever had. The workmanship in some of them was very good. You have to remember that they were built to be show cars and not to be driven to tesco's. Being a judge was harder than competeing, very difficult to chose between certain cars, especially when £1000 is up for grabs.

I really enjoyed the weekend, but I was one of the priviledged ones.

By the way that red WRX is rather tasty, who owns that????


----------

